# my first 1:25 slot car build



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

I figured if i was going to build a 1:25 slot car i might as well jump into the icy water and start drowning.

so after doing research i bought the AMT 1:25 slot car kit, and a mach 1 model.










comments: the AMT slot car kit is just awful if you are a beginner, if you built the car and managed to get it to work you would end up with a barely working slot car. If you intend to scratch build or modifiy things then the amt has some merit but there are much better kits on the market. I got the amt kit cheap and it gave the basic parts.

So i put it together with modifications. whether or not i made the right decisions remains to be seen. 









front end modifications are, a parma guide flag in place of the 2 piece amt one, this required clearance machining on the front of the chassis.

next i decided I wanted to have independent front tires. so i used some 1/8" hardened shock shafts so i could mount the front tires with E clips. I machined the front tires to insert brass bushings i had then added spacers and a center adjuster so i can easily work on the front end.










for the rear end, i decided to beef up the motor mount and added a hoop from the motor mount to the rear axle supports.

I then just assembled the AMT rear axle and attempted to make it as run well as possible. the plastic gears are pretty awful.











with the chassis roughly setup i then half assembled the model so i can make modifications and fit mock things up.


the MCP model kit is pretty awful, the 1971 mustang is actually a poorly modified 1973 mustang, So I had to modify the body to better match a 1971 mustang. I had to hand carve a new front bumper and modify the grill mounts.










The body is still loose i'm waiting for body mounts and other parts to continue










I wanted as much of the interior used as possible so i half assembled the interior and then created cutouts for the motor.

I plan to add a driver figure to the car as well.










now i'm waiting for more parts to continue mocking it up and making changes.

:freak:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now THAT is crafting. :thumbsup:
I love stuff like this. I know it 
will be wicked cool when you are done!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeez, is that lil nubbin the door lock button??? :freak: 

Looks great so far!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Jeez, is that lil nubbin the door lock button??? :freak:
> 
> Looks great so far!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



I think that's just a piece of plastic fluff i have yet to shave off, the plastic from MCP is pretty dirty needs lots of clean up.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Update: Annoyance level Expert.

urg,,, lets see.

1) fabricated the body mounts.
2) countersunk chassis mounts.
3) floated body on nylon spacers.
4) narrowed front axle.
5) Magnum 500 rims sourced from 69 dodge charger 1/25 kit.
6) adjusted rake.
7) more front bumper fabrication
8) front Air deflector fabrication.
9) painted, detailed
10) had to create decal sheet. curse MPC and their awful decal set and it was the wrong color too.


Waiting on Driver figure so i can install the interior and finish the slot car


Wall of photos in order:

Fabricated some decals for the interior


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

part II

























Ok then i made the exterior decal sheet


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

part III



















Round one on the rear decal: hated it









round 2: yippy










more to come....


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

forgot the fender decal









DOE!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Trunk decal was still wrong

Round 3:










i got the glue reside off later that is why the paint looks flaky. 

Also i finished fitting the crown gear and pinion so the gear box is working right now(really terrible gears from AMT) i have just the right amount of play now and the chassis is pretty fast running off a 9 volt battery.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, that was quick!!! She looks awesome!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

joez870 said:


> Now THAT is crafting. :thumbsup:
> I love stuff like this. I know it
> will be wicked cool when you are done!


i have the 1/32 green hornet kit :-/
i love the car & want that BatMobile as well....:thumbsup:

BUT any sources 4 a BETTER chassis that w/ easily fit???
instead of re-engineering the kit's POS 1 ?????? 

not looking 4 real-high speed, just enjoyable driving 'round 'da track  
TY :wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

More pics:
Added lower stripe line on Rockers, changed the rear quarter panel decal so it tapers and has the bumper relief cut.









Tailpipes added.









Hood pin stripe line added












"BUT any sources 4 a BETTER chassis that w/ easily fit???
instead of re-engineering the kit's POS 1 ?????? "


Well that is the rub, there is no easy fit unless the entire chassis was designed for a body. old slot car kits were designed like this but they used heavier chassis with higher CG, The ladder chassis or Tub chassis are better but you will have major clearance issues if you want details.

for scale looks, the best is a Transverse mounted motor, because the gear pod will be contained to just the rear of the body that will allow for a full interior. it will use standard spur and pinion gears and you have options of mounting the motor at a 60 degree angle and maintaining clearance. Problem is those chassis are super expensive, they are also more designed for serious racing so the body and widths will be all out of wack for a scale look.

since i got the amt kit for free and the mach 1 body for 10$ i decided to make do.

the truth is if your tring to fit a chassis to a body they do make other chassis that are better but some will be more difficult to use and some easier. It will then depend on the body and clearance needed...

real pain really.

makes buying a RTR digitial or analog car very special.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW!!! that's one SHARP looking CAR!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

oh goodie the driver figure pieces have arrived. much hacking to be done.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

the 1/24 scale people set i found online was a great base for my driver

I had to make a lot of modifications to the resin figure but overall i think it came out nice
































one hand on the wheel the other on the floor shifter.

Painted 









went a little 1970s steve McQueen on it


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

finish it


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

9Volt battery test









as a personal addition, i added my name to the roof like a nascar above the side windows. and i later added my real cars license plate number


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, that looks awesome!! Mustangs were my first love, and your version kicks butt!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Finished a display case to keep the dust off










 now it has a nice home to rest in with a little chrome Plaque


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice job!

How did you mount the chassis to the body?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

I bought professor motor body mounts but I had to heavily modify them.

I used the narrow versions then had to flatten them and cut away most of the center to make clearance for the interiors. The angle the mounts use to attach to the body was completely wrong as well so I had to build it up a little.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Car is now digital


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Your whole Mustang project there looks GREAT!!! Nice job. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Tail lights working, brake lights working


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice work! Great looking car.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

First test run before taillights speed set to 2 max and brakes at 3. Race against drone car.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Aurg I'm debating about adding headlights.

i never planed to add lights as originally i was just going to use the car on a analog track, but now i see how easy it is to make a digital car, i went ahead and spliced in the taillights.

the model didn't have provisions for lighting the tail or headlights, i hacked in the lights in the back but working headlights would be more difficult since they are solid plastic coated in chrome. i don't want the headlights to look funny by just drilling led holes through the plastic so, i'm torn...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No rush Dan. An idea will come eventually. Given the luxury of the massive size (1/25), I'd consider lathing a sealed beam facsimile from a chunk of acrylic and firing it projector style using an LED. Prior to finish polishing the lens use fine liner tape and lightly scribe in your faceting.



Found the jewelery clasp idea when my wife was dragging me along shopping. Obviously metal is harder to work with.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2577307&postcount=469



The "wheel whittle down" worked great

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3831515&postcount=1960




Although these are finished flat, there's no reason the face couldnt be contoured like a sealed beam unit.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3840995&postcount=1983



Tiny, but the headlamps are acrylic rod stock lathed into a sealed beam look. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2547276&postcount=353



A little pudgier than I wanted, but these are the same as the frenched units on the Lincoln, but I never did lit them.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2968253&postcount=926


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

well this is what i came up with. I used some extra lens pieces from another scrap model.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

put a little bit of liquid tape (horror fright or elsewhere) around the inside of the bulb to keep that extra light from ruining your beautiful art work. looking good though.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

ah yes excellent idea, just did it  to contain the leds light


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

With my a.d.d. I usually just skip anything after the first page. This looks so good I actually checked out every page. 

Looks great.


----------

